# Does anyone own a macaw?



## tyguy35 (Feb 20, 2012)

Justwanna know te difficulties. I have owned a bunch before smaller parrots.


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Feb 20, 2012)

I own a blue and gold macaw. I may be able to help with questions.


----------



## tyguy35 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey. I was just wondering how difficult they areto keep. Do they go off on screaming fots ever. I was lucky with my birds they are so qquiet. Are they aggresive towards you etc


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2012)

They are very loud and very destructive. They require very large cages. In general Macaws are fairly aggressive, but also in general they are not handled correctly. If people flinch, they learn VERY quickly to control and manipulate people with aggression. If you don't flinch and their aggression does not get them what they want, then can can actually be quite friendly. I like them a lot.

Did you see the Gwen Stefani video for "Rich Girl"? That was a macaw that I've been working with for 15 years. His name is Pumpkin. He never bites...


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 20, 2012)

Military, Blue and Gold , Scarlet, Hyacinth â€¦..I have had them all. Nice large noisy birdsâ€¦.fun to watch , will run you about $30-50 month on food min. Can be aggressive even to their owners, Like all large birds, lots of love and attention will show the behavior of your bird. ( just like a kid I supposeâ€¦) . The variety now available to the public is unreal , with all kids of color morphs, that are simply breathtaking. I must be honest though â€¦..there is nutting like a Cockatoo when it comes to â€œ love and affection shown by the animalâ€ â€¦ they love to snuggle â€¦.hence the nickname â€œ Velcro â€œ bird. There is a HUGE difference in owning a large bird compared to a Conure or Keetâ€˜. Did I mention the word Destructive ? 
JD ~
Would be happy to help you out with any BIG BIRD questions ....


----------



## tyguy35 (Feb 20, 2012)

So you also train parrots? I had one parrot that would not stop screaming senegal. I tried the not giving her what she wants but she never ever ever stopped. Also cage territorial.


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 20, 2012)

i work with them daily, but don't have them at my house... a couple at work have my heart though and i would gladly take them in if they ever needed a home.


----------



## tyguy35 (Feb 20, 2012)

Do they have a constant screaming fit like my Senegal. Also where is it you guys work I've been trying to get jobs in the wildlife area for so long. I'm a bit closer at cleaning fish tanks boo lol. Tried to go to school but it's a hundred grand almost.


----------



## Debi1* (Feb 20, 2012)

Having a parrot is a life long commitment. A lot of thought should go into that decision. Will, I always have the time to devote to his happiness and good health?


----------



## chase thorn (Feb 20, 2012)

I own a Blue and gold!


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 24, 2012)

i work at Busch Gardens Tampa, and yes, our birds do from time to time scream & squawk. It is usually around the same time though-closing time or feeding time, and sometimes just for attention. I have found that if they feel they are not getting enough attention from the keepers they will throw a tantrum just like kids do. There is no reasoning with them at this point, so i try to divert their attention by kneeling down-forcing them to climb down the perching (or the opposite if they are already down) and speaking to them softly, so they have to quieten down to hear me. It isn't 100% but does work for me most of the time, and we both get what we wanted-me quietness and them attention.


----------

